# Finger Ring



## W.Y.

Tried this for the first time today .

Why ? ? ? . Because I am always up to a reasonable challenge and just to see if I could  . . . lol 
Will I make more ?  . . Probably not  unless someone specifically asks for one  but it was a nice fun little  change from other types of turnings. 







And here it is modeled on my finger .


----------



## bobjackson

Looks great Bill


----------



## W.Y.

bobjackson said:


> Looks great Bill



Thanks .
What a fast  response. You must be quick draw McGraw :biggrin:.

Just 4 minutes from when I first posted it.


----------



## MAKEITOUTOFWOOD

Very cool. Great job.


----------



## PaulDoug

That is some nice turning.  Looks like a challenge for sure.  It is also pretty.  I'd suggest you give up the ring modeling though.  Maybe someone with a little less hair on their fingers....:biggrin:


----------



## W.Y.

PaulDoug said:


> That is some nice turning.  Looks like a challenge for sure.  It is also pretty.  I'd suggest you give up the ring modeling though.  Maybe someone with a little less hair on their fingers....:biggrin:



Ya . .  I haven't shaved lately . :biggrin:. 
I thought of getting a pretty young lady to model it but didn't want to get you guys all excited   :laugh:

The turning is by far the easiest part. Sizing it exactly for a proper fit takes  most of the time when making those.


----------



## wood-of-1kind

Nice "one" William. There's a ring sizing chart available to help you determine 'size' should you decide to make/sell for a custom fit. Have made quite a few myself in various species of wood, but your choice of corian certainly makes more sense (strength factor).


----------



## btboone

Size 10 x 6mm?  Just guessing.  I have one of those sizing charts here: www.boonerings.com/htmpages/sizeinfo.htm

As it turns out, sizing is not quite the science that it should be.  You can find different charts with slightly different numbers!


----------



## W.Y.

btboone said:


> Size 10 x 6mm?  Just guessing.  I have one of those sizing charts here: www.boonerings.com/htmpages/sizeinfo.htm
> 
> As it turns out, sizing is not quite the science that it should be.  You can find different charts with slightly different numbers!



Thanks for the chart.
I have no idea of the mm language. I never learned it when Canda converted to it many moons ago.
I am not good at learning new  languages and was happy to see it has the measurements I am familiar with in the chart as well. 
If I ever lost my steel ruler in 1/32 and on up I would be lost along with it. :wink: If something needs to be 1/64 or smaller , I don't need to kmow and just work around it.


----------



## elody21

that is really nice Bill,
I'll take one in lavender size 7 1/2 !
Alice


----------



## W.Y.

elody21 said:


> that is really nice Bill,
> I'll take one in lavender size 7 1/2 !
> Alice




The only way I would make a custom one for anyone would be if they were here  so I could check the hole size in the material I was making it from before, during and after. .

Illinois is only about a two and a half day drive from where I am  up in the Rocky Mountains in BC , Canada .
Just slip right on over here and I will make you one while you wait  in lavender at no cost.  :biggrin:


----------



## Tanner

Very nice William!  My Grandfather use to make stainless steel rings out of pipes.  All he had was files.  I have a metal lathe and have issues.  Graet job!


----------



## Hayseedboy

William, that is pretty kewl!  Willing to share how you finished it?  After you parted it?

Nice!!!

Larry


----------



## W.Y.

Hayseedboy said:


> William, that is pretty kewl!  Willing to share how you finished it?  After you parted it?
> 
> Nice!!!
> 
> Larry



 No parting off at all .
After cutting the hole  I finished the  inside  on the lathe  first  same way as  finishing a corian pen . Sanded to 600 grit, then 0000 steel wool , then plastic polish.
Then mounted it on a tapered dowel on the lathe and  turned the outside profile  and sanded and polished in the same way.
There  are lots of utube videos on making them  that might make the process more understabdable.


----------



## rjwolfe3

William O Young said:


> No parting off at all .
> After cutting the hole  I finished the  inside  on the lathe  first  same way as  finishing a corian pen . Sanded to 600 grit, then 0000 steel wool , then plastic polish.
> Then mounted it on a tapered dowel on the lathe and  turned the outside profile  and sanded and polished in the same way.
> There  are lots of utube videos on making them  that might make the process more understabdable.



You make it sound so simple. I just think you are an awesome woodworker/tinkerer!


----------



## glycerine

What kind of chuck was used for finishing the inside?  a regular jaw-chuck of some kind?


----------



## W.Y.

The first one was just a little too tight on the inside diameter. Didn't figure on the small amount our fingers  swell a little  at certain times of the day.
Made another one and this time changed my method slightly and sized the inside more accurately  before turning the outside. 
Here is the one from yesterday  and the one I made today. Got it down to less than an hour this time from start to finish..
First person that has a good fit on  a  finger for the light color one will have a free ring. 

I took some pictures this time as I went along and and if they turn out OK  , I  will put a bit of a tutorial together in the next day or  so  showing how I went about it from start to finish .


----------



## btboone

I noticed the other one looked a little snug.  Fingers shrink a quarter to a half size in winter (say around .010" or .015") so keep the first one handy for cold fingers.


----------



## W.Y.

The pictures turned out not too bad so I whipped up a little tutorial that can be seen at this address.

http://wmyoung.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=turning&thread=10267


----------



## alphageek

Way cool William!!!   Thanks for the pictures too... That will have to go onto my 'someday' pile.


----------



## rjwolfe3

Thank you for that William. I have learned so much from your site.


----------



## Jim15

Thank you for the tutorial William.


----------



## dullbroadhead

Thank you William.

Bob


----------



## scotian12

Thank you William for the tutorial...so much better for me when I see the pictures step by step. Also want to thank you for the seam ripper idea.    Darrell Eisner


----------



## Stevej72

Hey William, very nice looking rings!  I made several out of antler a couple years ago, but it I had so much trouble that I didn't do anymore, even though I some requests.  Thanks for the tutorial, I want to give it a try.


----------



## W.Y.

Thanks for all the kind replies.
They are very easy to make  and  after you have done a few  and learn a few shortcuts  they don't take long at all . 
They make nice little gifts. I have given both of the two shown here away as little gifts already . One was just this morning  at the coffee shop.
It is fun passing one around to see whose finger it fits and when it fits someone you tell them it is theirs.
Nice to see the look on their face when they say  . . . really ? ? ? ?  :biggrin:


----------



## Ruby pen turning

That is cool.
Looks like corian. If it is, did you glue pieces together because it only comes in 1/2".


----------



## thewishman

Thanks for the tutorial! Looks like a fun project.


----------



## W.Y.

Ruby pen turning said:


> That is cool.
> Looks like corian. If it is, did you glue pieces together because it only comes in 1/2".




No gluing Ruby.
If you take a little trip back to page one of this thread you will see a link to a tutorial of how I make them  

Cheers and enjoy


----------



## Ruby pen turning

weird... all the instructions and other stuff didnt show up before, but I see how you did it now. I gunna have to try it.


----------



## W.Y.

Ruby pen turning said:


> weird... all the instructions and other stuff didnt show up before, but I see how you did it now. I gunna have to try it.


.

OOPPSS , I made a typo in my previous message saying it was on page one.
It was actually on page two.
Tho Thorry :biggrin:.
Glad you found it . Have fun making them and giving them away or whatever your plans are for them .


----------



## freznel

hmm that hairy knuckle looks like something I viewed elsewhere....  another forum perhaps...


----------



## W.Y.

freznel said:


> hmm that hairy knuckle looks like something I viewed elsewhere....  another forum perhaps...


----------



## RAdams

What it must be like to be a fly on the wall of your shop! I look forward to your posts! I made a ring once... Took me about three days and multiple tries. I may re-visit the idea after this!! Thanks for sharing!!! The tutorial was very helpful... I just got a big box of Corian 2X2's and a set of pin jaws for my chuck!! I wonder if i could cut one corian square into 4 ring blanks... back to the shop i go!!


----------



## W.Y.

RAdams said:


> What it must be like to be a fly on the wall of your shop! I look forward to your posts! I made a ring once... Took me about three days and multiple tries. I may re-visit the idea after this!! Thanks for sharing!!! The tutorial was very helpful... I just got a big box of Corian 2X2's and a set of pin jaws for my chuck!! I wonder if i could cut one corian square into 4 ring blanks... back to the shop i go!!


.

If you got those 2x2 sample  pieces  for free like I did then you could use them the same way as I do . Cutting them into 4 pieces   would make it touck and go.
Flooring  and hardware stores and cabinet shops   throw those samples in the garbage  so if you ask they will save them for you.

I got a bunch of big slabs of odd shaped  pieces of corian that were cut-offs from some of their big jobs. They were glad to get rid of them and I was glad to take them off their hands  :wink:


----------



## Tanner

I like!  It gives me ideas on making steel pipe rings easier.


----------



## W.Y.

Tanner said:


> I like!  It gives me ideas on making steel pipe rings easier.



Woo . . Hoo , that sounds quite interesting .
Metal lathe or wood lathe ? 
Would love to see some pictures and hear more about that .


----------



## animefan

Rings can be a fun challenge.


----------



## btboone

Rings are a challenge each and every day for me.  :wink:


----------



## Rfturner

William your ring looks good, I plan on making a ring tommorow at my work It will be the first one I attempt. I work as a machinist in town and so it will be a metal one.


----------



## W.Y.

Rfturner said:


> William your ring looks good, I plan on making a ring tommorow at my work It will be the first one I attempt. I work as a machinist in town and so it will be a metal one.



Good luck with that Ryan and be sure to post a picture when done.

Rings are just one of the other several million things that can be made on a lathe once a person gets past pens which most turners start with. :wink:


----------

